# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Get sales item code exclusively

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using 2008R2 SQL Server I am trying to get sales data with two particular sales item code (111, 222) what I am looking for if an invoice having both these sales item code exclusively with the invoice number (invno)  Unfortunately I get invoices with 111 sales item code only or separately or with item code with 222 sales as well. I have tried using In(111,222), but that doesn't work.  I just want to see sales only with sales item code 111 and 222.  I would appreciate the help.  Thank you in advance.

----------

